# 2 positives test then negative, m/c? Still no bleeding after two weeks?



## AngelFace84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello

I had ICIS treatment last month with a 5 day blast.  After the 11 days wait I tested on the Sunday 2nd June and got BFP, me and my DH had sex Monday 3rd and spotted abit of pink so tested again Tuesday 4th and still BFP.  Tuesday and Wednesday had cramps and spotted brown then Thursday 6th after a number two in the morning (sorry for info) when I wiped front hole there was red blood, not that much but had bad cramps that day.  Went to GP and said it could be normal or could be early signs of m/c but because I was so early that he would give me a next following next as then be 6 six so will see more.  Friday I did a test for peace of mind as couldn't wait and was now a BFN  I even went to the hospital as belly was worse and got a early pregnancies scan and it showed there was nothing in there.  I spotted brown for about 4 days after this but I still haven't had any bleed, no red blood so every confused as will be two weeks Thursday since my small red bleed! 

Was I even pregnant and did have a m/c or it was a flase reading?  But why haven't I bleed yet either way I should of, has anyone else heard or experienced this?  Feel my body shut down and worried I won't be able to try treatment again xxx


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

Angel face

So sorry to hear your story. It sounds to me like you've had a chemical pregnancy. I had a mic in December and it is so incredibly painful. Your body does go a little haywire for a few weeks. Please don't worry that your body has shut down - it takes a time for it to get itself back on track and am sure everything will return to normal. 

Make sure you look after yourself - don't feel pressured in to do anything too quickly. Physically and mentally you have been through a lot. x


----------



## AngelFace84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you NicL for writing me back.  My clinic said to test again which I did and was a negative which I got upset with as had a small bit of hope that maybe I still was, silly me!  They said I could go to my GP is worried but they didn't seem too concerned so just going to wait for my follow up 1st July to see the expert.

Read about chemical pregnancies but don't really understand it so will ask loads of questions in my follow up x

Means a lot you replied so thank you xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

It sounds like a chemical pregnancy to me too. So a chemical is when the embie sticks and starts to grow but for whatever reason stops growing and comes away from the womb lining. I think from what I have read is that sometimes it's just one of those things and happens which I know we want more answers than that when it happens. It happens to a lot of people and people trying naturally half the time don't know they were pregnant briefly they just think they were late on their periods by a few days. We know because we test so early and it is so anticipated for us.

Good luck at your follow up. Chemicals are so cruel  



Nat xx


----------

